# El invento del siglo, ¿el televisor, o el ordenador + internet?



## Fabian

¿Cuál consideras que es el invento del siglo?


----------



## o'clock

Hola, 

Creo que el *ordenador+internet (sobre todo internet)* ha sido un gran logro.

¡Me parece increíble que tu estés en México y yo en España y pueda estar en contacto contigo!

Es un gran invento. ¡Si se utiliza bien, claro!

Un saludo,


----------



## Fabian

o'clock said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Creo que el *ordenador+internet (sobre todo internet)* ha sido un gran logro.
> 
> ¡Me parece increíble que tu estés en México y yo en España y pueda estar en contacto contigo!
> 
> Es un gran invento. ¡Si se utiliza bien, claro!
> 
> Un saludo,


 
Pues claro, para los pederastas es más que el invento del siglo, estuvo grave la noticia de esos atrapados en España que usaban bebés. Gran herramienta para los terroristas también.


----------



## garryknight

Dado que ambos fueron inventado durante el _último_ siglo, he votado por 'ninguno'. ¿Tienes ganas de expresarlo de otro modo?


----------



## Fabian

garryknight said:
			
		

> Dado que ambos fueron inventado durante el _último_ siglo, he votado por 'ninguno'. ¿Tienes ganas de expresarlo de otro modo?


 

Aclaro que "El invento del siglo" es una frase muy usual para referirse a un gran invento pero eso no quiere decir que en este siglo o en el pasado... es atemporal.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hablando en términos atemporales, me parece mucho más importante la luz y la red de servicio de electricidad.  Han permitido que millones de personas aprendieran a leer.


----------



## saramar

Hola,
Yo he votado otro y puestos a elegir me quedo con los avances de la Revolución industrial, la máquina de vapor, o la electricidad como dice Cuchu
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## Fabian

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hablando en términos atemporales, me parece mucho más importante la luz y la red de servicio de electricidad. Han permitido que millones de personas aprendieran a leer.


 
En esos términos entonces la escritura. Pero considero que el televisor y el ordenador/internet son más representativos de la cultura moderna.

Saludos don Cuchuflete.


----------



## Fabian

saramar said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Yo he votado otro y puestos a elegir me quedo con los avances de la Revolución industrial, la máquina de vapor, o la electricidad como dice Cuchu
> Un saludo
> Sara


 
Sólo quise aclarar con lo de atemporal que no estamos refiriéndonos en específico al siglo actual o al pasado, simplemente a inventos que están impactando en la vida moderna: el automóvil, la radio, los electrodomésticos... cosillas así. Bueno no me hagan mucho caso, de cualquier modo bienvenidas todas las participaciones desde el punto de vista que quieran tomarlo.


----------



## garryknight

Fabian said:
			
		

> Aclaro que "El invento del siglo" es una frase muy usual para referirse a un gran invento pero eso no quiere decir que en este siglo o en el pasado... es atemporal.


Ah! En este caso, lo siento el error. Y voto por la rueda.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fabian said:
			
		

> En esos términos entonces la escritura. Pero considero que el televisor y el ordenador/internet son más representativos de la cultura moderna.
> 
> Saludos don Cuchuflete.



Don Fabian,

You are welcome to say whatever you wish to express your own viewpoint on the topic at hand, but I'll thank you not to distort what I have written.  Writing has been around for thousands of years.  The Chinese invented movable type, and Gutenberg re-invented it with the forty-two line bible in 1454/5 in Mainz.  Printing on a large scale was common hundreds of years before schools and homes had electricity.  

If you want to take only a very short-term point of view, perhaps you should include the _i-pod_ on your list of candidates.  It does, after all, keep some adolescents suffienciently occupied that they don't steal so many hubcaps as they might have in the pre-internet dark ages.

How many homes in your country have internet access, in comparision with the number that have electricity?


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> Ah! En este caso, lo siento el error. Y voto por *la rueda*.


 ¿La gigante, o la de prensa?


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¿La gigante, o la de prensa?


La Rueda De Fortuna, ¡por supuesto! And now you can Miss A Turn...


----------



## timpeac

Creo que se debería cambiar el título de este hilo, ya que por "invento del siglo" creo que todo el mundo entiende "el siglo pasado". Es así para mí de todas formas. Voté por "ordenador y internet" pero si hemos de entender el más importante jamás, pues, claro, Garry acertó con lo de la rueda.


----------



## Ana Raquel

El móvil e internet.
El mejor invento a lo largo de la historia, no sé.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

La electricidad, el teléfono, el dinero-papel, ... hay una larga lista de inventos que marcaron un antes y un después en la vida humana.

En mi personal e intransferible opinión subjetiva, "El Invento" fue la imprenta, que arrebató a monasterios y universidades el monopolio del conocimiento escrito, y lo hizo accesible muchísima más gente, propiciando el desarrollo de la burguesía y el declive del feudalismo.

Soy una sentimental...


----------



## ILT

Fabian said:
			
		

> Aclaro que "El invento del siglo" es una frase muy usual para referirse a un gran invento pero eso no quiere decir que en este siglo o en el pasado... es atemporal.



Atemporal: entonces voto por la imprenta, ¡vaya forma de hacer que el conocimiento estuviera accesible a toda la gente!; definitivamente, coincido con Lady B.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Edwin

I recall hearing Buckminster Fuller speak many years ago. He said that the invention of the radio was an important dividing point in history, especially as regards the authority of the father in the family. 

Prior to the radio, the father would go to town and when he came home would tell the family what was happening in the world. After the advent of the radio,  when father came home the family would already know what happened in the world and would tell him what they learned on the radio.  Poor father....


----------



## Fabian

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> El móvil e internet.
> El mejor invento a lo largo de la historia, no sé.


 
El teléfono móvil o celular...mmhh excelente opción... ¿qué decir de la música? excelente invento, ¿concibes tu vida sin música?


----------



## Ana Raquel

Fabian said:
			
		

> El teléfono móvil o celular...mmhh excelente opción... ¿qué decir de la música? excelente invento, ¿concibes tu vida sin música?


 Noo, I don't. La música es lo más importante. Va directamente dentro.
Pero no es un invento, es parte de la mente y del cuerpo, creo.


----------



## el_novato

Pienso que los resultados de las encuentas dependen de la población (tribus, etnias,etc) y la edad de los  entrevistados.  

Mi abuelo, jamás pondría la internet, ni siquiera la telefonía móvil.

Encuesté a 5 Ingenieros, y estos son los resultados:

Ing. 1 = Computadora
Ing. 2 = Computadora y el condón  (tal vez la segunda era una broma).
Ing. 3 = Computadora
Ing. 4 = Automóvil
Ing. 5 = Televisión




*1.*-   En esta estadística, la población solo tiene tres muestras; pienso que es lo que Fabian consideró  mas importante.



*2.*- 


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Creo que se debería cambiar el título de este hilo, ya que por "invento del siglo" creo que todo el mundo entiende "el siglo pasado". ...


  Si es del siglo pasado, pues solo tiene cinco años.



*3.*- 
He visto antes este tipo de estadística, y las votaciones varían entre la internet, la aspirina.



*4.*- 
Con la palabra atemporal, se convirtió la encuesta del siglo en un intervalo abierto. Se está hablando desde el primer invento (desde que existe la humanidad).  ¿Consideran el fuego como un invento?.



*5.*- 
*Imagino*/supongo/conjeturo/deduzco/asumo/pienso/considero etc. que los compañeros que son* traductores profesionales, han de considerar a http://forum.wordreference.com/  como el invento del siglo*, ya que aquí consiguen mucha ayuda, e imagino que en algunas ocasiones, hasta salvan el pellejo.



*6.*- 
Esta encuesta habla de los 25 inventos de los últimos 25 años (aquí se maneja un intervalo cerrado).  


1. Internet

2. Teléfono móvil

3. Ordenador personal

4. Fibra óptica

5. Correo electrónico

6. GPS en implantación comercial

7. Ordenador portátil

8. Discos de almacenamiento de memoria

9. Cámaras digitales a nivel de consumo

10. Etiquetas RFID

11. Sistemas microelectromecánicos (MEMS), como el que provoca el estallido de las bolsas de aire

12. Identificación mediante ADN (DNA fingerprinting)

13. Bolsas de aire en los autos

14. Cajeros automáticos

15. Baterías avanzadas

16. Coches híbridos

17. Diodos orgánicos electroluminiscentes (OLEDs)

18. Pantallas de plasma

19. Televisión de alta definición (HDTV)

20. Lanzadera espacial (Space Shuttle)

21. Nanotecnología

22. Memoria flash

23. Buzones de voz

24. Audífonos modernos

25. WiFi (radio de corto alcance y alta frecuencia)


----------



## el_novato

Aquí salvaron a una joven de un secuestro. La localizaron por medio de la tecnología GPS (por sus siglas en inglés) de su teléfono móvil (celular).  Si le preguntamos a élla cuál es el invento del siglo, ¿qué nos responderá?


----------



## Fabian

Qué bendición poder librarse de los horribles y enormes vinilos, y de las cintas junto con los walkman y discman...ahh benditos los creadores del formato MP3 con todo lo que le rodea... ahora hasta "cargas" tus rolas favoritas en unas gafas para sol de famosa marca.


----------



## rockbovia

Fabian said:
			
		

> Qué bendición poder librarse de los horribles y enormes vinilos, y de las cintas junto con los walkman y discman...ahh benditos los creadores del formato MP3 con todo lo que le rodea... ahora hasta "cargas" tus rolas favoritas en unas gafas para sol de famosa marca.


 
Hay amiguito, se ve que eres medio comodino, no? Jajaja, es broma, pero debo decirte que cuando era pequeña me hacía muchísima ilusión "piratearme" o grabar el éxito del momento en mi armastrote de casetera aunque a media canción te sacaran el comercial de "radio éxitos" o "la pantera grrrr".

Llámame clásica, romántica o pasada de moda, pero aunque adoro los avances tecnológicos, se me mueve el corazón cada vez que veo las portadas de mis primeros LP's y los vinilos con los que empecé mi accidentada carrera de DJ.


----------



## rockbovia

Pues invento, lo que se dice invento relativamente reciente?, mmmmm creo que sería mejor dividir:

Médico: Las vacunas
Comunicaciones: internet
Transportes: aviones comerciales
Académico: computadoras
Lúdico:
Astronómico:
Culinario:
Doméstico:


   con una larga lista de etcéteras

Ah! por cierto, la Coca Cola Light  !!!!!!


----------



## supercrom

Dentro de los inventos del siglo pasado, me gustaría mencionar *el chip*, sin el no habrían ni sencillos relojes de pulsera hasta grandes aparatos sofisticados muy útiles para el hombre.



			
				Fabian said:
			
		

> Qué bendición poder librarse de los horribles y enormes vinilos, y de las cintas junto con los walkman y discman...ahh benditos los creadores del formato MP3 con todo lo que le rodea... ahora hasta "cargas" tus rolas favoritas en unas gafas para sol de famosa marca.


 Me parece que a veces prefiero el disco de vinilo porque es mucho más durable que el disco compacto o CD (léase "cedé"), los últimos se honguean o descascaran según el clima en que se expongan. Ahora, si hablamos del MP3 (le hace la competencia el formato wma que pesa menos), me gustan los reproductores que son portátiles y cada vez de mayor capacidad, en especial aquellos que tienen permiten el almacenamiento de otros archivos (memoria USB).

*Supercrom*


----------



## NTFS

Hello,

I think the invention of the century is the Cellphone, before, cellphones where only used to make calls and only the high class (elite) can afford to own one, as years pass, there have been a lot of innovation w/ regards to mobile phone... they combined the functions of a cellphone and a beeper/pager and now you can send a short message using your mobile phone, after SMS (short message service) comes WAP (wireless application protocol) where you can use you phone as a wap browser and browse thru wapsite (special sites for mobile phone). after that comes MMS (multi-media messaging service) where you can send multimedia files, such as photos, sound files, etc, to other mobile phones/devices. then comes GPRS (General Packets Radio Service) it's more advance than WAP where you can browse websites using your mobile and it's in color  . and now mobile phones can be used as MP3 players, remote control, GPS device, modem, camera, video camera (they have very nice resolution), etc. and because of very advanced technology, they are now combining the functions of a mobile phone w/ a computer (palm top) having very a versatile mobile device. maybe someday we can use our mobile phones as vehicles.


----------



## asm

Yo voto por cuchuflete. Bueno, por él  y por la generación e industrialización de la energía eléctrica (si hablamos de forma atemporal, y en la vida moderna).

Es la abuela de casi todo lo que usamos, el "paro" del internet afecta bancos, escuelas y negocios en gral, pero el paro de la energia electrica puede paralizar paises completos.

Claro que si nos vamos a "más antes", mi voto estaria dividido con la escritura. Pero aquellos no conocieron ésta, y éstos no se acuerdan de aquélla.



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hablando en términos atemporales, me parece mucho más importante la luz y la red de servicio de electricidad. Han permitido que millones de personas aprendieran a leer.


----------



## asm

Yo diria que la musica no es un invento, sino una forma de expresion humana (no creo que haya musica animal, pero esa es otra historia). Lamentablemente esa capacidad no ha sido distribuida equitativamente y a mi no me toco nadita nadita .

El lenguaje es otra forma de expresion, y no la considero invento, pero no asi con la escritura. Eso no es natural, por eso es que hay tanta gente que no sabe leer ni escribir, pero por supuesto que saben hablar. Historicamente el hombre dio un paso gigantesco con la escritura.

Bueno, esa es mi opinion




			
				Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Noo, I don't. La música es lo más importante. Va directamente dentro.
> Pero no es un invento, es parte de la mente y del cuerpo, creo.


----------



## el_novato

Muere el inventor del microchip


El invento de Jack Kilby es considerado uno de los más importantes inventos de la historia, al haber hecho posible cientos de otras creaciones que han revolucionado la industria electrónica.

El ingeniero estadunidense Jack St. Clair Kilby, quien desató una revolución tecnológica al inventar en 1958 el microchip, murió a los 81 años de edad.

Fuentes familiares informaron que el premio Nóbel en física en el 2000, falleció en su residencia de Dallas a causa de un cáncer que le aquejaba.

A lo largo de su carrera como ingeniero, Kilby, concibió más de 60 inventos, entre ellos la calculadora electrónica de bolsillo, aunque su más valiosa contribución fue el haber diseñado la construcción del microchip.

El microchip es considerado uno de los más importantes inventos de la historia, al haber hecho posible cientos de otras creaciones que han revolucionado la industria electrónica y han colocado al mundo en la edad de la información. "Sin Kilby, no hubiera podido ser posible el construir las computadoras personales que tenemos ahora" aseguró la Real Academia Sueca de Ciencias, al concederle el Premio Nóbel de física en el 2000.

Algunos consideran que su capacidad inventiva estaba a la misma altura que la Thomas Edison o Henry Ford.

Kilby, tenía 34 años cuando comenzó a pensar sobre circuitos integrados poco después de iniciar su trabajo con la compañía Texas Instruments en Dallas en mayo de 1958.

Por ser un nuevo empleado y no tener aún derecho a vacaciones, Kilby se quedo solo trabajando en los laboratorios de la compañía buscando la forma de abaratar los costos en la construcción de semiconductores.

Kilby concibió entonces la idea de como todos los semiconductores estaban hechos de un solo material, estos también podían hacerse en la misma materia con que se fabricaban y estar interconectados entre si formando un circuito.

La idea, demostrada en laboratorio el 12 de septiembre de 1958 en una pieza de silicón de la mitad del tamaño de un sujetador de papeles, creo el primer microchip.

En los años posteriores al descubrimiento, los productos hechos posibles por la existencia del microchip ayudaron a la industria electrónica a multiplicarse.

A nivel mundial el mercado de los semiconductores ha crecido hasta convertirse en una industria de 150 mil millones de dólares al año, impulsada por el crecimiento de las ventas en computadoras, teléfonos y cientos de otros productos electrónicos. 

*Fuente*: Notimex

EDIT by ZEBEDEE: Please replace this post with a link to the page in Notimex where you found this information. Thank you.
May I remind you of the WR Rules:



> 14. No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.


----------

